# SST Headset?



## fusedterror (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guys. 

When I bought my SST 3.0 frameset it didnt come with a headset. I used the FSA Orbit CF integrated headset. It's the same headset Fuji lists on their website for this frame.

Problem is, top of the headtube doesn't match up perfectly with the first tapered spacer. 

Which headset did you use?


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

mine came with a fuji headset and bought a set of carbon spacers.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

my 2.0 came with an FSA headset as well. Can you show us a pic?


----------



## markgiardini (May 25, 2011)

They should all come with an FSA head set..


----------



## ezmoney007 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have question for you, I am building a 59cm 2009 SST2 , but I cannot find torque +/- values for seat clamp and stem any help , also what size front derailleur clamp did you go with, I find the closest is a 34.9?


----------

